# Electronic VW mods - my downs and ups



## Waine (31/1/18)

On a negative note, I wish to share some of my experiences with fully electronic VW mods over the past 2 years of vaping. On The positive side, I still love a new VW. 

These are some folk who say “They are the person who when choosing an electronic item from a pile, with their bad luck, they get the broken one.” Perhaps it has nothing to do with luck, and everything with choice? The overall quality of these Chinese manufactured VW mods in the plus minus: R1000 range are to some, pieces of junk, or poor quality to say the least. In due time, juice will find its way to the board and it will break. I have felt it, Friends.

However, there are exceptions to this rule of thumb. Some VW mods live and behave for a surprisingly lengthy time.

Here is a breakdown of my experience:

The first unit to break was the gorgeous looking Asomdus Snow Wolf mini 60W. After 6 months, it just stopped working.

Next on my list was the Wismec predator 228W. I loved everything about this mod, so much so that after buying the Tesla nano 220W, and watching it mysteriously auto firing on the same day, I exchanged it for another Wismec predator 228W. Both predators stopped working within 3 months.

0ne of my first mods was the Sigeli 90 W 26650. This was a great workhorse which gave me a good 18 months. It gave in last week. But it may be a battery issue. I will work on it later.

Perhaps my biggest disappointment was the HCigar Inbox 75w DNA + Maze V2 RDA kit. I had high expeditions of this unit as I had finally owned a “reliable” – “DNA” chip. I bought it in June 2017. Last week, I got a message in the display: “Too Hot”. Even when I try to vape it when it is cold. It won’t budge off this message. I have cleaned it, re set it — nothing! It’s broken!

So, 6 mods have given up the ghost on me in a relatively short space of time.

The name Wismec sends a cringe down my spine. Mr RX 2/3 I still use but not without having to tweak the 510 pin now and again.

Now I use my remaining 5 VW mods as ohm readers for the purpose of building. Other than for this use, they sit in my home cupboard or work drawer, as I am afraid to use them and ending up with no VW mods to build on. I also like to “pay forward” some of my old VW units.

Here is the exception: 0ne VW mod that has given me zero issues — the Smoant Battlestar, for about a year now. It does tend to use up battery life quickly, but other than that, no problems. I am really happy with my copper one. It passed all the abuse life threw at it.

Because of the reliability of the Smoant Battlestar, and as I am a sucker for cool toys, the crave for a VW mod with a centred and BIG 510 plate still tempted me. I succumbed to a Smoant Cyclon the other day. Same plus / minus price range. I love it to bits, it’s tremendous, in every aspect! But I am holding thumbs that it does not break. (I wish all mod makers will start creating mods with at least a 30mm 510 pads, as even the slightest overhang on a mod drives me almost insane.)

I am not that financially privileged to own “high end” VW Mods, which I am assuming last for considerably longer. Although my 6 good quality Tube mechs will never let me down in the long run.

Today, I promised myself, “my last VW mod.” Yes, you know how it goes? So I picked up a cool Smok Majesty resin, at a really nice price. I will keep the sub ohm atty and some spare “Beast” factory coils for emergencies, if and when I cannot build.

What are some of your experiences with VW mods? Which ones in the plus / minus R1000 range have lasted you the longest? Which do you trust the most?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (31/1/18)

Waine said:


> On a negative note, I wish to share some of my experiences with fully electronic VW mods over the past 2 years of vaping. On The positive side, I still love a new VW.
> 
> These are some folk who say “They are the person who when choosing an electronic item from a pile, with their bad luck, they get the broken one.” Perhaps it has nothing to do with luck, and everything with choice? The overall quality of these Chinese manufactured VW mods in the plus minus: R1000 range are to some, pieces of junk, or poor quality to say the least. In due time, juice will find its way to the board and it will break. I have felt it, Friends.
> 
> ...


The little Evic VTC mini. Was my daily runner for a year and been backup for another. Just seems to keep on going. Then there is the Cuboid, bit of a beast in the weight department but also still reliable when called back into duty.

However, share your sentiment that these regulated mods have an expiry date and starting to exchange my arsenal of regulated mods for mech squonkers. There is just nothing more reliable that raw mechanical action.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (31/1/18)

Said no mech user ever!

Jokes aside, all electronics will fail, its the silicone lottery on lifespan though, mechs are a love hate relationship but at least they loyal

Best regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/18)

High End mods also suffer failures... I have two being fixed as we speak and one returned from the USA last week after being in Mod Hospital. The only beauty of the High End game is they fix them no questions asked at no charge!

510 came loose on one and the other two I dropped and the battery sleeve came loose.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival (1/2/18)

It saddens me to hear that they generally don't last long.. I can only hope my own regulated mods hold up for a descent amount of time. 

I've had my Smok T-Priv for about 9 weeks now, and so far so good. My Minikin, I've only had for about 2 weeks and I don't know what I'd do if it gave up on me! This one is my favourite. The Sigelei Kaos Spectrum mod, I've had for 1 week. 

So all in all, my mods are still new. 

I don't personally want to go the mech route, so come what may I will stick to regulated.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

Carnival said:


> It saddens me to hear that they generally don't last long.. I can only hope my own regulated mods hold up for a descent amount of time.
> 
> I've had my Smok T-Priv for about 9 weeks now, and so far so good. My Minikin, I've only had for about 2 weeks and I don't know what I'd do if it gave up on me! This one is my favourite. The Sigelei Kaos Spectrum mod, I've had for 1 week.
> 
> ...


I started off with a great run, but everything I bought last year, apart from the Praxis Banshee has bowed out.

I was never interested in mechs until I added up that I had lost about R4000 worth of VW mods in a single year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (1/2/18)

Stosta said:


> I started off with a great run, but everything I bought last year, apart from the Praxis Banshee has bowed out.
> 
> I was never interested in mechs until I added up that I had lost about R4000 worth of VW mods in a single year.



Ouch! It certainly makes sense why you moved over to mechs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/2/18)

I do not trust the majority of the current manufacturers and chips, so I will not spend much on them.

In the budget range, I've had around 7 or so mods, lasting anything from a week to a year.

The only trooper I have, that basically looks like it has been to war, and still works every time - eVic Mini. I got it in the week they came out. Worked it proper, and no issues. 

I think it must be over 2 years old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

Carnival said:


> It saddens me to hear that they generally don't last long.. I can only hope my own regulated mods hold up for a descent amount of time.
> 
> I've had my Smok T-Priv for about 9 weeks now, and so far so good. My Minikin, I've only had for about 2 weeks and I don't know what I'd do if it gave up on me! This one is my favourite. The Sigelei Kaos Spectrum mod, I've had for 1 week.
> 
> ...



@Carnival Perhaps you could give us an update every 6 months?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (1/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival Perhaps you could give us an update every 6 months?



Sure, I’ll do that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (1/2/18)

I dunno.... I have 29 mods of which only 2 are mechs. Every single one still works.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B (2/2/18)

Waine said:


> On a negative note, I wish to share some of my experiences with fully electronic VW mods over the past 2 years of vaping. On The positive side, I still love a new VW.
> 
> These are some folk who say “They are the person who when choosing an electronic item from a pile, with their bad luck, they get the broken one.” Perhaps it has nothing to do with luck, and everything with choice? The overall quality of these Chinese manufactured VW mods in the plus minus: R1000 range are to some, pieces of junk, or poor quality to say the least. In due time, juice will find its way to the board and it will break. I have felt it, Friends.
> 
> ...



Tesla Invader 3 - owned for about 7 months and was my workhorse! Took a beating and then some but never gave up. Sadly I sold it
Voopoo Drag - had it 7 months and still going strong. 
Paranormal DNA 166 - oh what a love/hate relationship I have with this thing. Aesthetically gorgeous but keeps on giving issues. I have it for only a few months and the soldering on the 510 pin has come loose twice already and the batteries aren't reading correctly. I don't have the time nor patience to spend hours learning escribe to set it to read the batteries properly
Cloudmaker SX350J - another beautiful mod with so many options but the YiHi software is a nightmare to work with. This one is also not reading my batteries correctly

Because of issues like the above I've gravitated more towards mechanical tube mods


----------

